# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Another "view" issue

## Bob A

Recently I've had no success in viewing the site without having to slide the bar at the bottom of the screen to the right. When I view the screen, it cuts off such that everything to the right of the "Settings" at the top of the screen is unavailable unless I shift the panel with the slider.

This has been an issue before the great software debacle, so that can be rules out as a cause.

(I looked into "settings" but nothing there seemed to provide a solution.)

Thanks for any help you can provide. Certainly thank you for hosting this site!

----------


## Bill McCall

When I had a display issue, I emailed directly to Scott and he replied quite quickly.  The problem was on my end.

Those types of issues are typically user specific and are best addressed directly.  You certainly would need to specify your setup, browser, OS, version, etc, to troubleshoot.

There are over 60 different browser variants around, so getting a good display on everything is no trivial task.

----------

Bob A

----------


## Bob A

Yeah, browser issues. I was using Pale Moon, a Firefox add on, until a month ago, when it made a mess of my hotmail. So I switched back to Firefox, which eliminated the hotmail problem, but brought the cafe issue into play. I can't abide Explorer, and Google/Chrome is way too invasive, so I'm stuck for a solution at this time. Not a techie, so I merely get overcome by annoyance with these problems.

----------

